# Hi all from Tamworth, staffordshire UK



## bradley7779 (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi all!

New to the forum so a big ' how you all doin! ' to everyone.. anyone on here from round my neck of the woods??


----------



## Peter Clausen (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm sure you'll meet lots of UK members here.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 19, 2008)

Hello Bradley, welcome to America! from OHIO!


----------



## Rick (Dec 19, 2008)

Welcome. Should be plenty of others here near you.


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 19, 2008)

A big welcome to you and Banjo, Bradley! Nice to have you both here....


----------



## shorty (Dec 20, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## revmdn (Dec 20, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 20, 2008)

Welcome, Bradley!

So are you a Bromwich Albion fan?


----------



## Dinora (Dec 20, 2008)

Welcome from Houston!  

I'm also new here.


----------



## bradley7779 (Dec 23, 2008)

PhilinYuma said:


> Welcome, Bradley!So are you a Bromwich Albion fan?


West bromwich albion ?? :lol: no sorry thats over in ' yam yam ' land ( they talk like ' yam alright yam ya? ' ) .. im not a propper brummy, i do live near to birmingham tho but im more into my rugby to be honest ..

anyways how come you know who ' the albion ' are Philin??


----------



## nasty bugger (Dec 30, 2008)

Howdy, from Arizona.

I'm new to this hobby, buy I try to learn fast  

I believe it's easier to ask a question that one may think dumb, than to deal with the mistakes that happen for not asking.

What type of mantis do you have, or do you yet?

Enjoy


----------



## nasty bugger (Dec 30, 2008)

Howdy, from Arizona.

I'm new to this hobby, buy I try to learn fast  

I believe it's easier to ask a question that one may think dumb, than to deal with the mistakes that happen for not asking.

What type of mantis do you have, or do you yet?

Enjoy


----------



## hens48 (May 3, 2009)

Hello!

Well I guess im from 'Round your neck of the woods' You know Dorset? If you have any stock and would like to do some trading please PM me  !

Henry


----------



## Jynxer (May 3, 2009)

Welcome from Montana!


----------

